# Road Side Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Jun 15, 2006)

My wife is having a potluck lunch at work tomorrow and asked me to make some Road Side Chicken for her.  I snuck a couple piece for us to munch on and they turned out great!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I see lots'a flavor on that chicken! LOL!    What's your plan to reheat and keep the skin?  Damn, that looks good!!  =P~


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Larry,
Looking goood.  I just ate and you are still making me hungry.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 15, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I see lots'a flavor on that chicken! LOL!    What's your plan to reheat and keep the skin?  Damn, that looks good!!  =P~


I think they're just gonna warm it in the oven.  I was asked to cook, not reheat!!  8-





			
				JWJR40 said:
			
		

> med in the oven though.  The skind on RSC at least for me is never crispy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



John fire up that smoker and cook something!!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 15, 2006)

A rack of spares is going on Sunday.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

Chicken looks good  =P~ . I'll have to try some of that.


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks good.
I have got to do that RSChicken one day.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 15, 2006)

I will second that!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Chicken looks good  =P~ . I'll have to try some of that.





			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Looks good.
> I have got to do that RSChicken one day.



What are you guys waiting for, thats some good eats!


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 16, 2006)

How do you make RS chicken


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> How do you make RS chicken


Recipe is in the "Poultry Recipes" forum.  Here's a quick link.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks good Larry, are those just legs and breasts???


----------



## wittdog (Jun 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve been on a pig kick lately…….When I move on to chicken that will be on my list


----------



## JWJR40 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  Im going to have to try this on the family.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 16, 2006)

Shore looks good. I gotta get around to trying this one out. 
Did the re-heat dry it out any? I might do a batch in advance if it worked out ok.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh WOW. That IS chicken. period. =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Man I have to make some that =P~ 
Looks good Larry =D>


----------



## allie (Jun 16, 2006)

That Roadside Chicken is awesome!  I've cooked it both on the gasser outdoors and on my electric indoor grill.  It was good either way.  Also works well on pork.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> That Roadside Chicken is awesome!  I've cooked it both on the gasser outdoors and on my electric indoor grill.  It was good either way.  Also works well on pork.



Pork eh? Sounds Gooood!
I got some country style _Ribs_ (we all know better) that I'm gunna grill tomorrow. I'm gunna try the RS recipe on them buggers. 

What cut of piggie dig you use Allie?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> allie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife says there used to be a guy in Tx that used to used a very similar recipe on ribs and she says they were good.  Next time I get a 3 pack of ribs I'll do one rack with the RSC marinade.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2006)

I'll post my "results" in a different thread...since this one is about chicken.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

Larry,  could you give me a little detail on method for rsc.   In you pic it looked like you were using a combo of direct and indirect at the same time.  

Is there a need to rotate everything around?  

How many flips does it take to get to the end of a roadside chicken?

I plan on doing this next week.  My kettle needs some love  

Thanks for filling me in


----------



## Finney (Jun 22, 2006)

Cliff, since Bryan is the one that turned most people on to this I went to his post for the directions. 

*I apply the sauce every15 min to both sides and turn every 15 min. Apply one final coating 5 min before removing from the grill. You can't put too much sauce on while grilling. It will build up a nice layer of flavors.* I use the kettle but i think it would do well on the WSM (Larry used it) with no water pan and a high heat cook. I usally add one small piece of apple wood while grilling also. Hope you like it.

Recipe is also there (poultry recipes). :!:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Finney


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Cliff you just can't baste the chicken enough in my opinion!  The aroma from the marinade dripping on the coals is intoxicating.  You'll need to make 2-3x what the recipe calls for in order to have enough to cover and baste the chicken.  I use apple cider vinegar because I like the flavor better, this is just a personal taste. 

I liked my results better on the WSM vs. the Kettle. I just removed the water pan and started with 1/2 chimney of Kingsford lit ontop of about another 3/4 chimney unlit.  The WSM really cuts down on the charring from the flare ups as well.  I don't use any wood for this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Is it supposed to be charred like that?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Is it supposed to be charred like that?



Sure it's supposed to have some color to it, but maybe not to the extent of mine!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2006)

I am thinking rotating from direct to indirect. 

This should cook around an hr or so.  You think?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I am thinking rotating from direct to indirect.
> 
> This should cook around an hr or so.  You think?



That will work, that's how I did mine on the kettle.  Just make sure when you baste it's over the coals.  You'll get flare ups, just put the lid on soon after basting and the flames will suppress.  [/list]


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2006)

This may just be a brain fart but I am thinking of modifying the warming rack from my Chargriller  (that will never be used)  into a rack for the kettle.  Raising the birds up 2-4 inches.  This may cut down on charring.  We will see.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> This may just be a brain fart but I am thinking of modifying the warming rack from my Chargriller  (that will never be used)  into a rack for the kettle.  Raising the birds up 2-4 inches.  This may cut down on charring.  We will see.



That would work or you could just buy another grate for the kettle and get some all thread, washers and nuts to make the extension.  I think Bruce did an additional grate on his WSM using that method.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2006)

good idea.  Thanks


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":qf3dloh9]This may just be a brain fart but I am thinking of modifying the warming rack from my Chargriller  (that will never be used)  into a rack for the kettle.  Raising the birds up 2-4 inches.  This may cut down on charring.  We will see.



That would work or you could just buy another grate for the kettle and get some all thread, washers and nuts to make the extension.  I think Bruce did an additional grate on his WSM using that method.[/quote:qf3dloh9]

Yep, I sure did.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":qnhdblfx][quote="Cliff H.":qnhdblfx]This may just be a brain fart but I am thinking of modifying the warming rack from my Chargriller  (that will never be used)  into a rack for the kettle.  Raising the birds up 2-4 inches.  This may cut down on charring.  We will see.



That would work or you could just buy another grate for the kettle and get some all thread, washers and nuts to make the extension.  I think Bruce did an additional grate on his WSM using that method.[/quote:qnhdblfx]

Yep, I sure did.[/quote:qnhdblfx]

Bruce if you have the pic's would you mind posting them in the Mod Section!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, OK Larry, if I can find them I'll do that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Well, OK Larry, if I can find them I'll do that.



Well, Thanks! 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

Anytime I can do anything to help you out...you let me know, OK Larry.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Anytime I can do anything to help you out...you let me know, OK Larry.



Larry, tell him the lawn needs cutting!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 23, 2006)

[-(  [-(  [-(  [-(  [-(


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1yn8vw6w]Anytime I can do anything to help you out...you let me know, OK Larry.



Larry, tell him the lawn needs cutting![/quote:1yn8vw6w]

No way!  That is my relaxation of the weekends.  I love hopping on the tractor with a cold one, maybe a cigar and just cruise around the yard.  That's "Me" time, nobody bothers me for an hour or so!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":952riq3e][quote="Bruce B":952riq3e]Anytime I can do anything to help you out...you let me know, OK Larry.



Larry, tell him the lawn needs cutting![/quote:952riq3e]

No way!  That is my relaxation of the weekends.  I love hopping on the tractor with a cold one, maybe a cigar and just cruise around the yard.  That's "Me" time, nobody bothers me for an hour or so![/quote:952riq3e]
Now that is livin', do you have a cup holder for the cold one? :grin:


----------

